# Wasser im Laptop TFT LCD



## CooltDJ (27. Juli 2003)

Wer kann mir helfen?

War gestern auf einer Gartenfete Musik machen und habe nicht bemerkt wie es zu regnen anfing. Regenwasser ist über meinen Laptop und den Bildschirm gelaufen. Jetzt hat sich das Wasser im TFT niedergelassen.

Meine Frage: Wie krieg ich es da wieder raus?

Meine Laptop ist ein Acer Aspire 1304XC mit 14,1" TFT LCD, AMD Athlon XP 1800+, 256MB, 20GB HD sowie DVD/RW.

Für eine schnelle Antwort von Euch wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juli 2003)

Huh?
Mhh, wie wäre es mit "raus schütteln"?
Oder auf machen und trocken machen?
Oder an einen warmen Ort packen und warten, bis sich das Wasser aufgelöst hat?


----------



## blubber (27. Juli 2003)

Hmm..das Problem wird vermutlich sein, dass das Wasser bei der Verdunstung (also zu wasserdampf wird *g*) nicht aus allen kleinen Ritzen heraus will, und so immer ein Rest drin bleiben wird....
Garantiefall ? *räusper
Ich würd das probieren irgendwie so hinzubiegen und umzutauschen.

bye


----------

